# Passover



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

So Passovers coming around, and I have no clue what I should eat. Basically, because of my ibs, I live on (mostly white) poultry, fish, a few fruits and vegs, some refined wheat, a ton of sweet potatoes, oatmeal, and rice, and coconut and olive oil. Pretty much nothing with a lot of fat, and nothing packaged with a lot of ingredients, because there's always some ingredient that kills me. It's pretty limited, but it's let me go more places without having to run to the bathroom every 10 seconds.







I also drink some of these elemental (predigestedish) supplements to get my weight up, because I lost a bit in my last flare, and these don't hurt my stomach very much.So what do I eat on Passover? For those of you who don't know, basically on Passover you can't have any leavened grains (including wheat, rice, oats), and everything you buy has to be marked kosher for passover to make sure it has no leavened grains. I can't eat dairy or eggs. And I'm definietly staying away from matzah, as that is known to cause indigestion for everyone! No dairy+egg whites+matzah = almost no passover recipes/foods. Any ideas of safe kosher-for-passover-foods?


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, for grains/carbs potatoes should still be okay, and you said you could handle those, yes?Maybe considering adding quinoa, or millet recipes (two more grains that should be kosher for Passover) and stick to your typical whole/unprocessed foods... ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here are some gluten free passover recipes and some of those may also be easy on your IBS.http://kosherfood.about.com/od/glutenfreep...ee_Passover.htmI would also stick to any whole food (stuff that doesn't come in a box) that you can. I mean do you need fresh veggies to be certified kosher, I thought those sorts of things were by definition OK.


----------



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I was mostly worried about going without any starches. Millet happens to be a legume, which isn't allowed on passover (for some), but I didn't think of quinoa - as that's technically i-don't-even-know-what, it sounds like that'll work! I should be cool with that and potatoes. Better try it before passover though... I'll also check out the gluten free recipes for passover foods without normal matzah meal - thanks for the link. All whole fruits and veggies are fine (except for things considered legumes, like corn), so I can do that.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, I actually wasn't aware that millet was a legume... thanks for the info! Here's some info on quinoa:http://www.kashrut.com/Passover/Quinoa/I would definitely try it first (if you haven't had it before) to make sure that you like it, as it is a rather unique grain (imo).


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

I know that this post is old and that Passover is over for the year, but I thought I'd toss in my 2 cents.My rabbi says that there have always been people who get exemptions from passover rules, kashrut laws and fasting laws. I keep kosher, but I haven't fasted or kept Pesach for several years because of medical issues. If you can follow the rules and be okay, great. But I think most rabbis agree that if it causes you extreme physical discomfort or other problems, G-d's okay with you skip out.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Too bad I only came across this now.Anyway, for next year:I recommend oatmeal-wheat Mattzoh if you can find it.Avocadoes are also digestion friendly and very filling.And there's always chicken or vegetable soup. And walnuts, almonds, etc.And yes, quinoa is a wonderful thing.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Quinoa's kosher for passover?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely is. It's goosebeery seeds, not a legume and not wheat.Very filling and nutritious.


----------

